# Mazaki knives, maxims newest line



## labor of love

Anybody tried one of these guys yet? Was tempted to grab one during the sale.
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## panda

looks like a fat arse santoku


----------



## Sleep

I ordered a 240. Really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Badgertooth

There's a rather telling cutting video on IG where it stops dead cold in a carrot.

https://instagram.com/p/BWkyfQxFK0m/


----------



## Badgertooth

I get that we're not all making coleslaw but it's not form me.


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> looks like a fat arse santoku



Fat knives need love too. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## labor of love

I mean, yeah....prob not the knife I'd reach for when cutting a big carrot. But so what?


----------



## Mute-on

That vid only shows two things 
1. It's not as thin as a nakiri
2. If you are going to use a 180 gyuto to cut a fat ar$e carrot, put some muscle into it! 

I have a 240 en route, so we shall see


----------



## Chef_

Im actually a fan of drop-nose gyutos ( not santoku), but i dont know about that grind, looks like a wedge-fest.

And for 400 dollars i dont plan on taking the chance and diving in.


----------



## Kingkor

To me it looks like a nice knife for braking down fish or anything you don't want to do with a thinner edge. But I don't own one yet.


----------



## JohnnyChance

It looks thin behind the edge. It is certainly not built or ground like a deba. It's more like a Heiji. Which are great cutters and have even more pronounced shoulders.


----------



## Chef_

That thing is certainly not thin behind the edge, its ground like a crowbar.


----------



## XooMG

The one I had seemed nice for softer stuff and good at not sticking to thin slices due to the thickness at 1cm (1.6-1.9mm), but it was not ideal for dense veg that are cut in thicker segments like that carrot. The very edge is reasonably thin and feels nice. The Mazaki got a bit more than halfway through before the carrot snapped, leaving a ragged cut face.

The video was not intended to be comprehensive. Please do not use it to judge the knife unless you do lots of thicker cuts of carrot or similar. Thin slices with it went quite well.


----------



## Matus

XooMG - could one say that it is a Munetoshi on steroids? With apparently better F&F of course


----------



## JohnnyChance

Chef_ said:


> That thing is certainly not thin behind the edge, its ground like a crowbar.



Incorrect.


----------



## milkbaby

That looks beefy... but defintely thin behind the edge. I could see it perform great under the right circumstances with the right person.


----------



## jaknil

I have the 180:
The Mazaki is a very hefty knife. 
In an elegant way. It is by no means clumsy or to wide to perform.
It just has a LOT of heft. Meaning it has a good weight that makes it "fall though" food.
Quite a bit more heft than my Tsukasa Hinoura, which used to be the "beefy" one in my setup.
It sharpens very easily.
I have not yet had it long enough to say a lot about edge retention. 

And I think I was one of the very first to buy one. 
Maxim got it from Japan in the afternoon, and I got it later same day.
But in a home enviroment it just has not had enough time to be dulled enough after my initial sharpening.
I didn´t find it sufficiently sharp OOTB, so I got to give it a treat. 


I am very pleased with the knife. I´ll for sure get more Mazaki when these become available.
These knifes for sure hold their own against the other makers we already know form JNS: Munetoshi, Toyama, Shigefusa, Kato (I have several knives from each of these makers).


----------



## Matus

Thanks jaknil


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"To me it looks like a nice knife for braking down fish or anything you don't want to do with a thinner edge. "

That would make it a ryoba deba 


Wonder if it makes up in food release?


----------



## XooMG

Matus said:


> XooMG - could one say that it is a Munetoshi on steroids? With apparently better F&F of course


I don't know about Munetoshi, but maybe. It is a decent execution of a fatter low bevel with a thin edge.


----------



## Choppin

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uuc1JjWK2T0

There's also a not very excited review in the 180 product page. 

I'm also interested in the comparison with Munetoshi, it looks like a more muscular blade

Also, Mazakis have a wide bevel, right? Not sure from the pics


----------



## Sleep

Got the 240 yesterday morning. It's really well made. Fit and finish is great. Bevels are flat and even. Profile is so good. Put it through a bit of veg at work. Very happy so far.


----------



## Choppin

Sleep said:


> Got the 240 yesterday morning. It's really well made. Fit and finish is great. Bevels are flat and even. Profile is so good. Put it through a bit of veg at work. Very happy so far.



Any testing done on harder/denser veggies?


----------



## Sleep

Not a whole lot. Some mirepoix and sweet potato. It doesn't stop mid-cut if that's what you were wondering. But doesn't fall through either. Food release is epic. Not sure how to describe the way it cuts as it's quite different from other stuff I've used. I'm still really happy with the knife!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Does it have wide bevel similar to a heiji?


----------



## Sleep

Yes it's a wide bevel knife. Bevels are flat (not concave/convex) with a very crisp defined shoulder. Never had a heiji so can't compare.


----------



## labor of love

geoff_nocon said:


> Does it have wide bevel similar to a heiji?



Heiji bevels is was what I had in mind when I saw this line. Mazaki profile looks real cool. I could be wrong but cutting large dense food wouldn't be this knives specialty. Things like peppers,herbs,lettuce,tomatoes, broccoli, citrus is what I'd use it for.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Hmm i might just pull the trigger on the 180 or 210 seems like a good knife to test jnats on


----------



## Sleep

Been much busier at work. Put it through a decent amount of veg prep the past few days. Really enjoying this knife! I don't understand the earlier criticism. 

No problems with tall hard veg.


----------



## Choppin

Sleep said:


> Been much busier at work. Put it through a decent amount of veg prep the past few days. Really enjoying this knife! I don't understand the earlier criticism.
> 
> No problems with tall hard veg.



I believe earlier reviews were focused on the 180, which was the first Mazaki available. Maybe the 240 behaves differently. Anyway good to know it performs well


----------



## valgard

a video splitting that squash would be very informative, not so much a picture. I tried one 180 and while not a bad knife it was definitely not what I would want for hard veggies, on the other hand the release was great and the heft made it plough through soft stuff. 



Sleep said:


> Been much busier at work. Put it through a decent amount of veg prep the past few days. Really enjoying this knife! I don't understand the earlier criticism.
> 
> No problems with tall hard veg.


----------



## JDA_NC

I've had a Mazaki 240mm for a few days. 

Behind my Gesshin Uraku 210mm Usuba (260g), it's the heaviest knife I own clocking in at 256 grams. Definitely my heaviest gyuto by a good amount.

Here is my Usuba, left, and Mazaki, right, spine by spine:






The handle on the Mazaki is so light it almost feels like air (or you're holding the knife by the tang). I like that. Very blade-forward, the balance point on mine is around the third letter of kanji (from tip to heel) - near where the piece of squash is sitting in Sleep's picture. 

Here's my attempt at a choil shot:






So far I've been extremely happy with it. Would I pick it for every single task in the kitchen? Hell no, but that's why we have multiple knives :laugh:

My interest was peaked because I wanted a thicker, heavier, "workhorse" knife and I haven't used or owned a Kato, Heiji, Toyama etc. I wanted something in full carbon, with wide bevels, to play around with and continue to practice my wide bevel/single bevel sharpening. I only push cut so the flat, drop-nose profile is really attractive to me. Food release is kind of that white whale for us lefties and while it's too soon to fully evaluate the knife, so far I have been really happy.


----------



## labor of love

256 grams is pretty mighty, my new 240mm heiji is 211 grams(though it's a thinner one, I think they're normally 220grams-ish, even my Toyama 240mm was 220grams. Glad you like it, looks like fun.


----------



## Matus

Thanks for the report!


----------



## TheCaptain

Slightly OT but kudos to Maksim for leaving not so positive reviews up. So many sites seem to only sell 5 star products.

&#128539;


----------



## Choppin

Great review. While probably not the best all rounder, seems like a fun knive to try out. The 210 gyuto is now available too.


----------



## milkbaby

Mmmmm... would love to hear anybody who's done side by side with a Heiji


----------



## naifu

I received a Mazaki 240mm gyuto today; my initial impression is very positive, and I have a feeling this will become my favorite gyoto. I had planned on thinning it and using it to experiment with several different stones, but this knife has a perfect grind out of the box and it is *too nice* to mess with. The sharpness ootb is excellent, and the choil profile is thinner than what is shown in the photos at JNS. The F&F and grind is superb -- it exceeds Toyama in my opinion.

I will try to get some photos this week.


----------



## labor of love

Does yours weigh 256grams also? Does the steel seem like normal hrc 60-61 stuff or harder than that?




naifu said:


> I received a Mazaki 240mm gyuto today; my initial impression is very positive, and I have a feeling this will become my favorite gyoto. I had planned on thinning it and using it to experiment with several different stones, but this knife has a perfect grind out of the box and it is *too nice* to mess with. The sharpness ootb is excellent, and the choil profile is thinner than what is shown in the photos at JNS. The F&F and grind is superb -- it exceeds Toyama in my opinion.
> 
> I will try to get some photos this week.


----------



## naifu

labor of love said:


> Does yours weigh 256grams also? Does the steel seem like normal hrc 60-61 stuff or harder than that?



248 grams. For comparison, my Toyama 240mm gyuto weighs 230 grams, and the Toyama 270 is 257 grams. I don't know about the hardness -- I just received it today and I have not used it much and I don't think I will need to sharpen it for a while. Does your Mizaki feel harder? If so, how did you determine that?


----------



## labor of love

naifu said:


> 248 grams. For comparison, my Toyama 240mm gyuto weighs 230 grams, and the Toyama 270 is 257 grams. I don't know about the hardness -- I just received it today and I have not used it much and I don't think I will need to sharpen it for a while. Does your Mizaki feel harder? If so, how did you determine that?



What other wh2 gyutos have you used?


----------



## naifu

labor of love said:


> What other wh2 gyutos have you used?



Hide and Munetoshi


----------



## naifu

Some pictures of this nice knife along with a Toyama 240mm gyuto for comparison. The height and length are nearly identical. Toyama is 55mm tall at heal; Mazaki is 54mm. Toyama is exactly 240mm long; Mazaki is 243mm. Toyama weighs 230g (I thinned it a little, maybe lost 2 grams); Mazaki 248g. Hopefully you can tell which is which in the photos. Toyama is thinner. This is the Mazaki finish out of the box. The Toyama has been thinned.


----------



## naifu

Both are Mazaki 240mm gyotos. Quite a difference between the two, right? Left is the photo from OP JDA_NC. Right is mine.


----------



## labor of love

So weird how diff the choil shots are. Really like yours, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Choppin

Big difference in choil shots there... maybe grind got thinner in more recent batches?


----------



## labor of love

Your mazaki looks like it doesn't have a blade road, is that true?


----------



## naifu

Choppin said:


> Big difference in choil shots there... maybe grind got thinner in more recent batches?



That is what I was thinking. I was very pleasantly surprised when I received mine with a much different grind and bevel than photos I had seen before. But it is still a hefty workhorse knife. Very nice.



> Your mazaki looks like it doesn't have a blade road, is that true?



True. There is a kasumi finish as you can see, which from a distance could be mistaken for a flat bevel, but it a gradual concave bevel without a distinct shinogi. I am blown away by how much care was taken to craft this knife.


----------



## labor of love

Other mazaki gyutos have/had blade road w shinogi(see pics earlier in this thread)But this is a cool development-I'd rather one like yours. It's cool that they changed it up, which is something maxim has done before with the brands he carries.


----------



## Choppin

labor of love said:


> Other mazaki gyutos have/had blade road w shinogi(see pics earlier in this thread)But this is a cool development-I'd rather one like yours. It's cool that they changed it up, which is something maxim has done before with the brands he carries.



Interesting. Only noticed this now, going back to the pics. 

I'm on the fence about ordering a 180 gyuto. Wondering if it has been "upgraded" as well...


----------



## valgard

naifu said:


> Both are Mazaki 240mm gyotos. Quite a difference between the two, right? Left is the photo from OP JDA_NC. Right is mine.



wow, that's some change of pace, in the right direction IMO


----------



## naifu

Did some cutting today with the Mazaki 240. Tiny bit of wedging when I cut a large red onion in half. When cutting large beets in halfs and quarters, no wedging as long as forward thrust cutting. If just straight chopping in half without a cutting motion, wedges in large beets. Dices onions beautifully. The tip is thin. Not very reactive. Glides through everything.

Wonderful cutter. This is my favorite gyuto.


----------



## Choppin

Has anyone here gotten the 180 gyuto recently? I was wondering if the recent change in grind that apparently happened to the 240 also applies to the 180 now.


----------



## naifu

Choppin said:


> Has anyone here gotten the 180 gyuto recently? I was wondering if the recent change in grind that apparently happened to the 240 also applies to the 180 now.



I just ordered a 180 Mazaki today. I will let you know in a couple of days if the grind matches up with my 240.


----------



## labor of love

What's interesting is that maxim told me all mazaki knives have shinogi lines. He didn't know what "blade road" meant though, as I was trying to see if I could get one like Naifu's(seemingly without a shinogi line).


----------



## XooMG

labor of love said:


> What's interesting is that maxim told me all mazaki knives have shinogi lines. He didn't know what "blade road" meant though, as I was trying to see if I could get one like Naifu's(seemingly without a shinogi line).


In maksim's defense, "blade road" is a bit confusing and I am not sure who came up with it, because it is not a translation of a Japanese word or anything like that.

Also many knives with shinogi do not show them strongly in choil shots. It is one reason I rarely take such photos these days.


----------



## Choppin

naifu said:


> I just ordered a 180 Mazaki today. I will let you know in a couple of days if the grind matches up with my 240.



Many thanks naifu, please let me know.


----------



## Andrey V

My 180-er gyuto has a kinda " shinogi" and is damn thick. I have compared it with my Butcher and it's even thicker then the Butcher( Itinomonn/ Munetoshi)!
So it's a kind of Mioroshi Deba rather then a gyuto. Of course if you tried to cut veggies with your beautiful Iti Butcher you know what i mean. I love Butcher, it's an amazing meat knife, indestructible indeed, but pretty useless on hard veggies. Mazaki is a bit different due to it's profile- it's pretty tall, but tends to crack the veggies- you can see it even in Maksim's video. 
It wasn't properly sharp when it came , i always resharpen new knives. What is pretty funny-the knife builds up quickly an obvious burr on JNATs([emoji15]), which is pretty weird, it's my first knife showing this feature such obviously. 
I don't use synthetics, only some coarse like JNS-300, Shapton Glass Pro 500. 
All the rest is natural. But it feels like you " squeeze " the metal out of the knife similar to squeezing off the toothpaste out of the balm. 
It gets proper edge easily, no problems at all, just a notice. 
Then it cuts into the hard veggies easily ( because of the given edge), but when it comes to the split the thick spine does the cracking job. 
To be happy i need to change the profile and to polish the sides. Then it may helps a bit. I love sturdy knives but.. it has same weight as the Butcher btw, 176 gr for 180 Gyuto. 
Ok, my Kikuryu is 100 gr heavier[emoji847], but It's a sword [emoji23]. 
So I'm confused a bit. Will try soon his Suji- will see... i check then all Mazaki knives Maksim has to see if that's me who's lucky or if it's the general idea..


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> What's interesting is that maxim told me all mazaki knives have shinogi lines. He didn't know what "blade road" meant though, as I was trying to see if I could get one like Naifu's(seemingly without a shinogi line).



On the page before this one Naifu states that his mazaki gyuto doesn't have either "blade road" or shinogi and he included pics comparing his mazaki to a Toyama(honestly I can't make out which is which). I'm basically searching for a way to communicate to Maxim that I want a Mazaki like his.


----------



## JBroida

Why not just email or message him on FB? I've never had trouble getting a hold of him. Pictures always help, but of course I have not clue what he actually has in stock. For some reason it seems like people have trouble reaching him, but every time I reach out to talk to him he's pretty quick about responding. Then again I'm not a customer so who knows.


----------



## Badgertooth

That's because you're you. Rest of us have a harder time.


----------



## labor of love

JBroida said:


> Why not just email or message him on FB? I've never had trouble getting a hold of him. Pictures always help, but of course I have not clue what he actually has in stock. For some reason it seems like people have trouble reaching him, but every time I reach out to talk to him he's pretty quick about responding. Then again I'm not a customer so who knows.


I did try to talk to him already, and I summarized the exchange here. Although I guess I need to just change my phrasing and ask for a thinner one?


labor of love said:


> What's interesting is that maxim told me all mazaki knives have shinogi lines. He didn't know what "blade road" meant though, as I was trying to see if I could get one like Naifu's(seemingly without a shinogi line).


I'm not shy at all and will ask a dozen questions before I buy that's never a problem. For what it's worth Maxim usually responds quick to messages on his webpage. 

But yes, I will probably use photos or a link to this thread to help explain what sort of knife I'm looking for. It's like 3 purchases away so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## naifu

@labor of love -- The Toyama is the knife on top in my photos. Basically the photos show how similar the knives are, but the Toyama has a much thinner spine and is blue steel whereas the Mazaki uses white steel. On that note, I am very pleased with the heat treat of both knives and I cannot tell which is easier to sharpen to a very sharp and fine edge. Both seem to keep their edge equal length of time. If there is a difference in sharpness and edge retention, I cannot detect it.


----------



## naifu

labor of love said:


> What's interesting is that maxim told me all mazaki knives have shinogi lines. He didn't know what "blade road" meant though, as I was trying to see if I could get one like Naifu's(seemingly without a shinogi line).



If you look at the scratch pattern of my Mazaki (knife on the bottom in the photos compared with Toyama on top), it might be said to exhibit a shinogi line, but there is no blade road. On my knife there is a very small primary edge bevel -- you could say microbevel, and then there is a convex secondary bevel that goes all the way to the spine. The choil shot tells the same story -- there is no blade road and it is very thin behind the edge, but like I said the scratch pattern extends up to about the first 40% of the blade height, and then there is a satin finish with a lengthwise scratch pattern that goes up to the spine. I do not know whether the kasumi finish scratch pattern was achieved with finger stones or is just a from a natural stone, but it is very pretty and well done.


----------



## naifu

I received my Mazaki 180mm gyuto today! :doublethumbsup: The grind is like my 240mm -- thin and without a blade road. Much thinner than the choil picture at JNS, and very thin behind the edge, but it gets thick rapidly at the heel because it is 45mm tall and 4.5mm/5mm thick at at the heel/handle. However it has a very nice constant distal taper and it is nice and thin at the tip. Fit and finish is superb, just like my 240. Very sharp ootb. Balances at the pinch grip. Great little gyuto. I really like these knives.

I will try to get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Choppin

Thanks naifu, thats helpful. I actually emailed Maxim about this and got no answer yet. 

Needless to say, please keep a choil shot in mind when taking those photos!


----------



## naifu

Will do Choppin.

I think the grind has evolved for new knives, but would like to know what you guys hear from Maksim. Check out this photo from August 2017 of a 240 Mazaki:







Now my Mazaki 240 close up:






You can clearly see a blade road and shinogi line on the first knife, but mine just has a kasumi scratch pattern that blends into the satin finish.


----------



## labor of love

Sheesh...looks so nice. Decisions decisions, I might have to bump this knife up a spot on my "want to buy" que.


----------



## XooMG

I'd have ordered a somewhat thinner model. Wish Maksim had let me know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## labor of love

Naifu, is the profile basically the same between newer and older ones? I mean atleast similar more or less?


----------



## ob-gym

naifu's Mazaki looks like it's been thinned, doesn't have the perfectly defined shinogi of the early 240, and the cladding has a rough scratch pattern

I wonder if this is Maxim's response to the wedging issue, just thinning the knives before sending them out?


----------



## labor of love

Oh...what is this? 15% off store sale? Maxim made the decision for me. Just ordered the 240mm mazaki gyuto w chestnut handle. Can't wait.


----------



## naifu

labor of love said:


> Naifu, is the profile basically the same between newer and older ones? I mean atleast similar more or less?



All I have to go on are the pictures. The profile of that Mazaki 240 from August that I show in post #67 is someone else's knife I found on KKF. The belly looks like it has a very long flat area in the rear of that older knife, but who knows. This is why I compared my Mazaki 240 with my Toyama 240 -- I think they are very similar profiles. The bottom line is that I am very pleased with both the 180 and 240 Mazaki gyutos. The finish on these is very nice, while the overall quality is superb in every aspect; they perform as good as they look. The only thing I might consider changing is the handle (I prefer octagon wa handles). 

The one feature which definitely has not evolved is the thick spine at the heel/handle. It is still a hefty chef knife -- probably the heftiest available. I love that, and I really appreciate how Mazaki-san is grinding and finishing these. My 180 has a 5mm spine thickness at the handle, although it tapers and is very thin at the tip, which means the grind is thinner at the tip than the heel.


----------



## naifu

ob-gym said:


> naifu's Mazaki looks like it's been thinned, doesn't have the perfectly defined shinogi of the early 240, and the cladding has a rough scratch pattern
> 
> I wonder if this is Maxim's response to the wedging issue, just thinning the knives before sending them out?



It is possible, but I doubt it because imagine how much work that would involve. He does not just sell one or two of these. My two knives are flawlessly finished -- the best I have seen in any chef knife. In my mind, the knife maker gets all of the credit.


----------



## Choppin

The difference in grind is also clear when you compare the photos at JNSs website for the first Mazaki models (like the 180 gyuto) and the latest models (180 petty and 270 suji). The shinogi line is gone and theres a smooth transition from bevel to blade face. 

So he probably changed the manufacturing specs after the first batch. Maybe as an answer to the early reviews...


----------



## TheCaptain

labor of love said:


> Oh...what is this? 15% off store sale? Maxim made the decision for me. Just ordered the 240mm mazaki gyuto w chestnut handle. Can't wait.



I'm dying because I REALLY want to try one of these, but have super blown my knife budget for this month and need to start saving for black friday...

Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## naifu

OK, here are some photos of the Mazaki 180mm gyuto, and the 240 gyuto for comparison. Note the polished hagane on both knives and superb dark & fine kasumi which is the OOTB finish. I have only touched up the edge on my 240 once. In the last photo below, I merged the JNS choil shot (on the left) of a 180 with mine.

Edit: Make your browser huge if you want to see maximum detail.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok Naifu - not helping!!!

I'm so weak...but hey - it's my bday so hubby can't get too upset, right?

Order placed for a 210 gyuto. I wish they still had the petty's in stock.


----------



## naifu

TheCaptain -- sorry about that, but I guess I had to return the favor -- I just bought a 210 Toyama nakiri . It's a JNS buying frenzy.


----------



## Choppin

Thanks naifu for the pics. Both knives look great, fit and finish is better than I expected. 

I just... accidentally ordered a 180 gyuto. The choil shot made me do it. 

Congrats Captain!!!! Not a bad gift! I also wanted the petty, heard great things about it.


----------



## naifu

Choppin said:


> I just... accidentally ordered a 180 gyuto. The choil shot made me do it.



That actually made me LOL. I was thinking that I hope yours is everything you want and expect. I really don't know the exact story on these; all I know is that I purchased two, and received two awesome knives. For all I know, Maksim considers me his customer of the year (as he should), and he is actually taking time re-grind and polish them for me, although that would be almost impossible because they each arrived with lightning speed after I ordered them.


----------



## Choppin

naifu said:


> That actually made me LOL. I was thinking that I hope yours is everything you want and expect. I really don't know the exact story on these; all I know is that I purchased two, and received two awesome knives. For all I know, Maksim considers me his customer of the year (as he should), and he is actually taking time re-grind and polish them for me, although that would be almost impossible because they each arrived with lightning speed after I ordered them.



Ill let you know once I receive it. I hope its from the same batch as yours.


----------



## BrianT

How reactive is the cladding on these knives? Iron usually scares me away but suddenly the 15% is nudging me to try this or the toyama..


----------



## naifu

BrianT said:


> How reactive is the cladding on these knives? Iron usually scares me away but suddenly the 15% is nudging me to try this or the toyama..



I am not a pro chef -- I am an amateur home cook. I find Toyama to be extremely reactive, but Mazaki not very reactive. But again, I am cutting just one hour a day, not 10, and if I am cut onion or citrus, I keep a wet towel on my board. That said, my 240 Toyama seems to have become less reactive after I removed the patina once with polishing compound. This baffles me and it makes zero sense, but it seems to be the case. Anyway, the Mazaki knives are not very reactive for carbon knives in my experience.

Which one to get? It would be difficult for me to choose between Toyama 270 and Mazaki 240, but I think Mazaki.


----------



## BrianT

naifu said:


> I am not a pro chef -- I am an amateur home cook. I find Toyama to be extremely reactive, but Mazaki not very reactive. But again, I am cutting just one hour a day, not 10, and if I am cut onion or citrus, I keep a wet towel on my board. That said, my 240 Toyama seems to have become less reactive after I removed the patina once with polishing compound. This baffles me and it makes zero sense, but it seems to be the case. Anyway, the Mazaki knives are not very reactive for carbon knives in my experience.
> 
> Which one to get? It would be difficult for me to choose between Toyama 270 and Mazaki 240, but I think Mazaki.



Thanks for the insight! I'll probably end up with one more knife by the end of this week..


----------



## cenc

Here is my Mazaki 180mm petty in a group shot. I LOVE this petty and I want a 240mm Mazaki a lot now hah. Too bad this 270mm Toyama is taking up my gyuto spot..

The pettys iron cladding shows beautiful damascus like patterns up close. It has a gorgeous kasumi that I was able to give high contrast. Nice and dark iron, bright hagane. The polish of the hagane on arrival was very bright too and is easy to restore..

Sorry, all images turn out sideways when I try to attach them on tapatalk


----------



## Konge

Anyone tried the Mazaki suji? Thoughts?


----------



## Choppin

180 petty back in stock


----------



## TheCaptain

**** and it's gone.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Whats the actual length of the petty? Thanks ahead


----------



## Choppin

Damn that was quick


----------



## labor of love

TheCaptain said:


> **** and it's gone.



Blame cenc for posting that sweet pic of the 180mm petty.


----------



## TheCaptain

labor of love said:


> Blame cenc for posting that sweet pic of the 180mm petty.


Well I can only hope Maxim saw my note about thw petty and set one aside foe me...my gyuto hasn't shipped yet which is like super slow for him.


----------



## cenc

labor of love said:


> Blame cenc for posting that sweet pic of the 180mm petty.


 sorry folks


----------



## cenc

TheCaptain said:


> Well I can only hope Maxim saw my note about thw petty and set one aside foe me...my gyuto hasn't shipped yet which is like super slow for him.


I would email him. I've had multiple occasions now where he doesn't ship the item in a reasonable amount of time. I think it's because he doesn't ship on fridays? Just a feeling.


----------



## naifu

I ordered October 19, and still awaiting shipment. He probably has lots of orders and wants to do everything together. Not like I am hurting for knives. :biggrin:


----------



## JayGee

the premise of the sale is that he is away.


----------



## naifu

naifu said:


> I ordered October 19, and still awaiting shipment. He probably has lots of orders and wants to do everything together. Not like I am hurting for knives. :biggrin:



I misspoke; I ordered on 19th, and it was shipped on 20th, will arrive tomorrow 23rd. The status was not updated until today.



> the premise of the sale is that he is away.


. I don't think so. The discount is offered to attendees of the JNS gathering, however he extended the discount to all.


----------



## Choppin

naifu said:


> I misspoke; I ordered on 19th, and it was shipped on 20th, will arrive tomorrow 23rd. The status was not updated until today.



Same here.


----------



## naifu

@Choppin: can we get a few photos and choil shot of you 180 when you receive it? Just curious if it is the same as mine and also curious whether you like it.


----------



## Choppin

naifu said:


> @Choppin: can we get a few photos and choil shot of you 180 when you receive it? Just curious if it is the same as mine and also curious whether you like it.



Absolutely. Just give me a week or so - knife arrived today but Im always away travelling for work so...

I also got a 180 petty, will post some pics together


----------



## KimBronnum

Im at the JNS gathering at the moment. I can confirm that the grind has changed in general on all the Mazaki knives to a slimmer one without pronounced shoulders. Amazing knives and nothing like a deba but still with a meaty spine a la Kato. 
The sujis are super cool. Many of these have a bit more meat on them somewhat alike the old grind but they are perfectly thin behind the edge and cut super well. In a way the shape and feeling in hand of these remind me a bit of the old Singatirin suji I have at home just with less distal taper. 
This is my subjective impression of these knives wich I just bought four of. 
- Kim


----------



## labor of love

KimBronnum said:


> Im at the JNS gathering at the moment. I can confirm that the grind has changed in general on all the Mazaki knives to a slimmer one without pronounced shoulders. Amazing knives and nothing like a deba but still with a meaty spine a la Kato.
> The sujis are super cool. Many of these have a bit more meat on them somewhat alike the old grind but they are perfectly thin behind the edge and cut super well. In a way the shape and feeling in hand of these remind me a bit of the old Singatirin suji I have at home just with less distal taper.
> This is my subjective impression of these knives wich I just bought four of.
> - Kim



Did you see any KU finished mazaki gyutos laying around?


----------



## Matus

KimBronnum said:


> Im at the JNS gathering at the moment. ...
> - Kim



I sincerely envy you  have FUN!


----------



## KimBronnum

No, sorry [emoji2]


----------



## KimBronnum

@ Matus Year, its great fun, thanks [emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## KimBronnum

[@ Labor
QUOTE=KimBronnum;517492]No, sorry [emoji2][/QUOTE]


----------



## Choppin

labor of love said:


> Did you see any KU finished mazaki gyutos laying around?



Here they are:

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-kurouchi-yanagiba-150mm/


----------



## KimBronnum

@choppin Not exactly a gyuto [emoji3] (as LOL was asking for) but these are very nice, too. Very fine ura. IMO a mix between a miroshi deba and mini-yanagi. I didnt try one but I bought one. I think this guy is going to be the new black. 
- Kim


----------



## Choppin

Sorry, I only saw gyuto now that I re-read his post. Anyway I think thats the KU Mazaki in Maksims Instagram post - looks like a small single bevel anyway


----------



## Andrey V

Choppin said:


> Sorry, I only saw gyuto now that I re-read his post. Anyway I think thats the KU Mazaki in Maksims Instagram post - looks like a small single bevel anyway



It's a Ku Petty
I was the first to open/ test it. 
I confirm Kim's words. 
All the new lines are much better- i regret i haven't taken my 180-er Gyuto with me. 
Single Kuro is cool- took it of course. 
The Suji reminds me though my favorite Toyama 270, almost déjà-vu 
The " normal " petty is cool as well. 
Today's 180-er gyuto is superb. 
210-240 as well. No shinogi anymore. Only tappered down. Good change. 
The Kuro is supppppppie!!'


----------



## JDA_NC

I'm interested in hearing more thoughts on these knives, especially those who have gotten the ones with the newer grind. 

I've been extremely happy with mine (240mm gyuto older grind). I don't bring it to work much because it's still my baby and my workplace isn't too kind to iron-clad and/or more expensive knives... but saying that, I haven't had any real issues with reactivity.

The wife & I do cook a lot at home, even though we both cook professionally, and it's been my go-to since I've had it for home cooking. It's hard to put my finger on it exactly but I just love how this knife cuts. It's got the best food release so far in my kit and it's just plain fun to use. On a wood cutting board, and at home, I've found the edge retention to be very solid and it's also been enjoyable to sharpen.


10/10 would buy again. I still enjoy window shopping here on BST, especially higher end honyakis/customs, but every time I think about pulling the trigger I'm reminded just how much I enjoy this knife [I also have a LOT of knives... like most of us :viking::laugh:].


----------



## Choppin

JDA_NC, hopefully Ill get to try my 180 gyuto and 180 petty (new grind) this week and will post my thoughts here


----------



## Birk

Hello people, appreciate the thoughts and info sharing in this thread. Im also interested in hearing more about any of the mazaki knives, experiences /details etc. especially the gyutos!
/Birk


----------



## labor of love

I hope Maxim puts up KU Mazaki gyutos up for sale eventually. From what Ive seen on instagram they look nice.


----------



## Choppin

Sorry for the delay. I gave my 180 gyuto and 180 petty a quick test this weekend and wanted to share my first impressions. 

First of all, I did get the thinner ground gyuto. I couldnt focus on a choil shot on my phone but it looks exactly like naifus. Mine weights 150g vs the 165g listed at JNS. One interesting thing is that the kanji on the gyuto seems much flatter and shallower than on the petty, which makes me think maybe the gyuto was reground after having the kanji chiseled. Just a guess anyway. 







Fit and finish is probably the best among my JNS knives (Kato WH and Toyama). A nice kasumi with dark and foggy jigane and mirror hagane. The blade road polishing looks a bit handmade - i.e. horizontal lines are not 100% straight and flawless - but is well done regardless. It arrived well sharpened as well. 

I really like the proportions and dimensions on the gyuto. Its actually 190mm, tall (45-46mm), with a sizeable flat profile section like seen on pics here. In hand it feels hefty yet still nimble, with great balance. The perfect homechef, weeknight knife if you ask me. Cutting performance is great, goes through hard stuff much better than the choil shot would indicate, a similar impression I had with the Kato standard. It felt a bit stickier than I expected, but I only tried it on butternut squash and rhubarb so still need to test further. Distal taper is crazy, the tip is thin and really useful. 

The petty feels sturdy yet gets very thin at the tip (crazy distal taper again). Its my first petty this size and it feels very useful, will probably make a great utility / line knife. 

Im very pleased with both knives so far. Maksim clearly put a lot of thougth and care on these. 

I will post more pics later and try to test them on other stuff.


----------



## Matus

Thank you Choppin. Seeing the kanji I can only say - yes - the knife was ground after tha Kanji was ingraved. No question about that. I would guess that knife was already finished when the strong feedback (mostly from KKF) arrived that the knives are too thick and it was re-ground.


----------



## Choppin

The new petties look sick... the 95mm look like a scalpel


----------



## Birk

Thank you Choppin. Im considering buying a 180 or a 210 mazaki gyuto, but I'm still not sure if they are the right knives for me (also considering the price). I really like flat profiled, robust and front-heavy knives, preferably white steel; so I'm currently standing between Munetoshi or Mazaki.. 

And yes, those petties have a butcher-like deadly grind.


----------



## Choppin

I havent tried any Mune, but from what I heard from users I would expect it to be more blade heavy, with a thicker overall grind (including tip) compared to the Mazaki



Birk said:


> Thank you Choppin. Im considering buying a 180 or a 210 mazaki gyuto, but I'm still not sure if they are the right knives for me (also considering the price). I really like flat profiled, robust and front-heavy knives, preferably white steel; so I'm currently standing between Munetoshi or Mazaki..
> 
> And yes, those petties have a butcher-like deadly grind.


----------



## ashy2classy

Grabbed a 210mm gyuto after seeing the sale email. Hope it was in stock and not an error.


----------



## niwaki-boy

ashy2classy said:


> Grabbed a 210mm gyuto after seeing the sale email. Hope it was in stock and not an error.



I waffled on that one and grabbed a 180 petty just before the sale.. oh well. But when I read read this post I went directly to buy the Toyama 210 &#128522; cause I think you grabbed before me! Good job and thanks for the heads a2c! 
The 180 petty is amazing! Put it on a Takashima and it just flows though stuff, really digging it so far. 
I asked earlier in this post but got no answers as to the real world measurements. Its listed as 180/31mm length/heelhieght. Mine is 37mm high, is this what you all have? It also measures 187 in length and I kinda expected that &#128513; Its the height discrepancy that Im wondering about.


----------



## Choppin

Mine is around the same length as yours, but 31mm tall. Weird indeed

Btw I just gave it a quick polish on a hard ohira suita and I understood what Maksim says on his website about the Mazaki line: amazing grind and easy to maintain, something like that. It was super easy to give it an even polish, it actually behaves on the stone like a wide bevel knife with the shinogi blended in. And this was on a hard stone. My feeling is that Maksim probably did some work on the stones to give these knives a flat and even bevel




niwaki-boy said:


> I waffled on that one and grabbed a 180 petty just before the sale.. oh well. But when I read read this post I went directly to buy the Toyama 210 &#128522; cause I think you grabbed before me! Good job and thanks for the heads a2c!
> The 180 petty is amazing! Put it on a Takashima and it just flows though stuff, really digging it so far.
> I asked earlier in this post but got no answers as to the real world measurements. Its listed as 180/31mm length/heelhieght. Mine is 37mm high, is this what you all have? It also measures 187 in length and I kinda expected that &#128513; Its the height discrepancy that Im wondering about.


----------



## labor of love

Choppin said:


> Mine is around the same length as yours, but 31mm tall. Weird indeed
> 
> Btw I just gave it a quick polish on a hard ohira suita and I understood what Maksim says on his website about the Mazaki line: amazing grind and easy to maintain, something like that. It was super easy to give it an even polish, it actually behaves on the stone like a wide bevel knife with the shinogi blended in. And this was on a hard stone. My feeling is that Maksim probably did some work on the stones to give these knives a flat and even bevel



Hes a young maker. His work is still evolving. Hes learning under kato. I dont see the importance of who does the finishing work. Just judge based on the final product.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

So are these now the poor mans katos? I see the similarity in the profile?


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> So are these now the poor mans katos? I see the similarity in the profile?



I could be wrong but I dont see any semblance to kato in grind. Cant really say if profile is close to kato, the knives blade shape appear closer to Toyama but with lower tip and white steel.


----------



## Choppin

labor of love said:


> I could be wrong but I dont see any semblance to kato in grind. Cant really say if profile is close to kato, the knives blade shape appear closer to Toyama but with lower tip and white steel.



My impression (at least with my 180 gyuto and 180 petty, both with the new grind) is that Mazaki knives are less convex than Toyamas. They seem to have a flatter bevel and the bit of polishing I did confirms that. Also, they are stickier than my Toyamas

I also dont see much resemblance to Kato other than a thick spine and a flat profile. 

@niwaki - my bad, just measured my 180 petty and its actually close to 37mm


----------



## ashy2classy

niwaki-boy said:


> I waffled on that one and grabbed a 180 petty just before the sale.. oh well. But when I read read this post I went directly to buy the Toyama 210 &#128522; cause I think you grabbed before me! Good job and thanks for the heads a2c!
> The 180 petty is amazing! Put it on a Takashima and it just flows though stuff, really digging it so far.
> I asked earlier in this post but got no answers as to the real world measurements. Its listed as 180/31mm length/heelhieght. Mine is 37mm high, is this what you all have? It also measures 187 in length and I kinda expected that &#128513; Its the height discrepancy that Im wondering about.



I got buyer's remorse after the purchase so I asked Maksim to cancel the order. I've been buying WAY too much in the last month and this one just didn't add too much value to my collection. I'll keep watching the thread to see how they rate. Maybe I'll try again sometime next year. Looking forward to hearing everyone's impressions.


----------



## labor of love

Choppin said:


> My impression (at least with my 180 gyuto and 180 petty, both with the new grind) is that Mazaki knives are less convex than Toyamas. They seem to have a flatter bevel and the bit of polishing I did confirms that. Also, they are stickier than my Toyamas
> 
> I also dont see much resemblance to Kato other than a thick spine and a flat profile.
> 
> @niwaki - my bad, just measured my 180 petty and its actually close to 37mm



Cool. Sounds good. The 270mm suji was on sale for $252, super bummed that I slept on it.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Choppin said:


> My impression (at least with my 180 gyuto and 180 petty, both with the new grind) is that Mazaki knives are less convex than Toyamas. They seem to have a flatter bevel and the bit of polishing I did confirms that. Also, they are stickier than my Toyamas
> 
> I also dont see much resemblance to Kato other than a thick spine and a flat profile.
> 
> @niwaki - my bad, just measured my 180 petty and its actually close to 37mm



Yeah that sounded like a big difference.. looks like a typo in the description. 
I think youre right about the reworking and as a nod to labor, it really doesnt matter cause its been turned into something good. Mine still has a few coarse scratch marks coming up from the edge to where a shinogi would have lived then a finish stone put a polish/edge on but I dont sense a blade road on mine. Ive already started to sand paper the whole blade to get rid of all the marks and set it up for fingerstone finish. Kanji gets smoothed out but I dont cares 'bout that &#128521;
I prepped for a couple gallons of chicken noodle soup and about the same of bolognese with this bugger and really enjoyed it. It wouldnt slice cherry tomatoes easily after all that but a quick swipe on the stone and its back, pretty much the storyline of white paper. Thanks for getting back Choppin &#128591;


----------



## niwaki-boy

ashy2classy said:


> I got buyer's remorse after the purchase so I asked Maksim to cancel the order. I've been buying WAY too much in the last month and this one just didn't add too much value to my collection. I'll keep watching the thread to see how they rate. Maybe I'll try again sometime next year. Looking forward to hearing everyone's impressions.


Yup totally relate to that myself but had no self restraint after being informed of said sale &#128580;
Itll be interesting to see Mazaki's knives play out in the future for sure!


----------



## labor of love

Choppin said:


> Sorry, I only saw gyuto now that I re-read his post. Anyway I think thats the KU Mazaki in Maksims Instagram post - looks like a small single bevel anyway



https://instagram.com/p/BWYA8lMl-sT/

https://instagram.com/p/BWnaSaJFsdp/

https://instagram.com/p/BawJMy_lOPc/

Hopefully theyre put up for sale at some point.


----------



## Aphex

Just given in to temptation and ordered one of the new 270mm gyuto's with seemingly laser like grinds. I'll give an update next week.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Almost pulled the trigger on that, the grind is so much higher than the 240. Pls post pics


----------



## Aphex

The 270mm beast has arrived. Testing will start later.


----------



## geoff_nocon

What a beast


----------



## Barmoley

Very cool looking knife. Could you post some more pictures? It looks like a wide bevel, but could be just the contrast.


----------



## StonedEdge

The blade roads on the Mazakis all seem to be very, very roughly finished as if someone had to hurry up finishing them all. Do they just look that way in images or do they actually ship like that?


----------



## Aphex

Barmoley said:


> Very cool looking knife. Could you post some more pictures? It looks like a wide bevel, but could be just the contrast.



The latest mazaki's come with a blended convex grind rather than the pervious Heiji like grind with pronounced shoulders.


----------



## Aphex

StonedEdge said:


> The blade roads on the Mazakis all seem to be very, very roughly finished as if someone had to hurry up finishing them all. Do they just look that way in images or do they actually ship like that?



While their finish isn't in Shigefusa or custom territory, I wouldn't class them as roughly finished. I would say their average for this price point.


----------



## Aphex

Here's another quick pic I took.


----------



## StonedEdge

True that's not too bad. The first batch looked super raw


----------



## Barmoley

Looks nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## labor of love

Aphex, I almost bought one too. Do you know how much yours weighs?


----------



## Aphex

labor of love said:


> Aphex, I almost bought one too. Do you know how much yours weighs?



I'll give a quick update on stats & performance later tonight when I get home.


----------



## labor of love

Thanks. The reason I ask is because the site has the 270mm listed at 253grams and the 240mm at 255 grams!


----------



## labor of love

Great looking profile, tip and blade shape on that 270mm. Theyre really tempting.


----------



## Aphex

labor of love said:


> Thanks. The reason I ask is because the site has the 270mm listed at 253grams and the 240mm at 255 grams!



I think that maybe down to the fact that the 270mm is ground much thinner than the 240mm.


----------



## Choppin

About Mazaki's grind... I have both the 180 gyuto and 180 petty. On both knives, the grind looks slightly convex at first. When polishing them, however, I have noticed that the bevels are actually quite flat, like a wide bevel knife that had its shoulders smoothed or "blended in" with the blade face. 

Performance confirms that - a bit stickier than my Kato or Toyama, although still a great performer.

Now I need that 150 yanagi...


----------



## panda

why is there such a huge disparity of the grind between 240 and 270 gyutos? the 240 choil shot looks like a wedgie monster. is there any distal taper at all? i'm thinking with being a new maker, if he refines his grind this could be the alternative to the yoshikane damascus i've been in search of.


----------



## panda

anyone have the new grind 240 yet? i saw maxim updated his pics.


----------



## QCDawg

Its PSA night for me... Maxim is doing 15% off through the weekend on Mazaki...


----------



## steelcrimp

Really wanna pull the trigger on one of these knives! Need a nice thick workhorse and was originally looking at the toyama but these are so affordable and I'm hearing good things!


----------



## panda

just do it


----------



## QCDawg

Aphex said:


> I'll give a quick update on stats & performance later tonight when I get home.



So, how do u like that 270? It sure seems thinner than the 240 offering...and looks less like a santoku... need reports!


----------



## DitmasPork

Hi Maxim! When will you have the stainless clad Ginsanko Mazaki gyutos in stock?


----------



## labor of love

DitmasPork said:


> Hi Maxim! When will you have the stainless clad Ginsanko Mazaki gyutos in stock?



Hit him up on his site-that red envelope box that pops up.


----------



## QCDawg

270 monster

https://photos.app.goo.gl/vvw5ngHhvZzKZlg82


----------



## QCDawg

Lemme try again

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CaYH2tdb2kkGJE4I2


----------



## ashy2classy

QCDawg said:


> Lemme try again
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CaYH2tdb2kkGJE4I2



Totally looks thinner than my 220...wowsa!


----------



## Matus

I have (won!  ) the 165 'petty' (which is actually rather a boning knife than a petty) which I have become to like a lot. I will write a short review on it in a week or two.


----------



## labor of love

Maxim shared pics of the newest mazaki gyutos with new profile on Facebook. Theres even a pic comparing the old profile with the new one.


----------



## Barmoley

Really liking the new profile.


----------



## YG420

Same here, but im supposed to be downsizing! Might have to make an exception or wait for a dammy version haha


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Maxim shared pics of the newest mazaki gyutos with new profile on Facebook. Theres even a pic comparing the old profile with the new one.



Oh my, I'm gonna be buying another Mazaki as soon as they're released...


----------



## youkinorn

Anyone have thoughts on the single bevels?


----------



## Konge

I got a 240 yani. It's my first single bevel, so I'm not really qualified to give a proper review. One thing I can say, is that the thing is absolutely dull. Nowhere near usable. That doesn't really deter me, since trying my hand at sharpening/polishing single bevels was one of the primary motivations for getting the knife.

So, up until now, that's really the only thing I can say: it ships very dull, so you have to be up for sharpening it. Apart from that, it looks great, the shinogi is crisp etc.

Now for the problem: I can't get it sharp. I haven't been working on it a lot, so I'm not despondent. I hope some of you could give me some pointers as to what's going wrong. I figured I'd try for a flat approach rather than hamaguriba, which seems more complex and better left for later. I initially put it on a suita, just in case the edge was simply unrefined or it was just the ura needing work. No luck. Then I tried a synth red aoto since I figured the characteristic scratch pattern could help me divine what was happening. It doesn't seem to have major low spots (I think the tip is just me not being good enough), so I'm a little puzzled as to why it remains so dull. My only guess so far it that it has shipped with a fairly substantial micro bevel or hamaburiba-like grind and I'm just not hitting the edge yet. It just doesn't look that way, but the different finish of the actual core steel might be throwing me for a loop there. Any ideas? Any recommendations for what you usually do with a yanagiba during your initial sharpening? I'm considering doing hamaguriba, so I'm at least certain of hitting the edge when I set the first (or rather first part) of the bevel.


----------



## youkinorn

Konge said:


> I got a 240 yani. It's my first single bevel, so I'm not really qualified to give a proper review. One thing I can say, is that the thing is absolutely dull. Nowhere near usable. That doesn't really deter me, since trying my hand at sharpening/polishing single bevels was one of the primary motivations for getting the knife.
> 
> So, up until now, that's really the only thing I can say: it ships very dull, so you have to be up for sharpening it. Apart from that, it looks great, the shinogi is crisp etc.
> 
> Now for the problem: I can't get it sharp. I haven't been working on it a lot, so I'm not despondent. I hope some of you could give me some pointers as to what's going wrong. I figured I'd try for a flat approach rather than hamaguriba, which seems more complex and better left for later. I initially put it on a suita, just in case the edge was simply unrefined or it was just the ura needing work. No luck. Then I tried a synth red aoto since I figured the characteristic scratch pattern could help me divine what was happening. It doesn't seem to have major low spots (I think the tip is just me not being good enough), so I'm a little puzzled as to why it remains so dull. My only guess so far it that it has shipped with a fairly substantial micro bevel or hamaburiba-like grind and I'm just not hitting the edge yet. It just doesn't look that way, but the different finish of the actual core steel might be throwing me for a loop there. Any ideas? Any recommendations for what you usually do with a yanagiba during your initial sharpening? I'm considering doing hamaguriba, so I'm at least certain of hitting the edge when I set the first (or rather first part) of the bevel.



Put some sharpie on the bevel(s) and see what's going on!


----------



## Konge

Hah. It's been so long since I used that trick that it must have completely slipped from my arsenal. Thanks.


----------



## Konge

Yup, didn't need that much work. I just needed assurance before I slapped it on a coarse stone 

As the pic below indicates, the edge is literally the lowest point, so there might still be some truth to the micro bevel-ish theory - and it certainly makes sense that I could get it sharp. This took me around 20 minutes on a 300, and I'm taking a little break and thinking about trying hamaguriba, since it seems to be in the ideal spot for it. I can just grind the outer bevel and actually hit the edge and then blend them. I just have to come to terms with the fact that I'm changing the plan (and perhaps get a little reassurance from here)


----------



## Konge

And a little update, it really seems to have a smaller, higher-degree angle at the edge. Apart from that, the blade road is a joy to flatten. Why this was added, I have no idea. Presumably, to give it a quick working edge - but that doesn't explain why it was so extremely dull ootb.

So, for someone hesitant about single bevel sharpening or looking for a smooth ride ootb, stay away. Otherwise ... well, I'll report back once I actually put an edge on it.


----------



## dwalker

Looks like a pretty good grind, makes me interested in trying one.


----------



## Triggaaar

Gyuto with new profile available. New price too unfortunately.
Only in 240mm for now.


----------



## labor of love

Triggaaar said:


> Gyuto with new profile available. New price too unfortunately.
> Only in 240mm for now.


The old profile with the old price is still available if that’s what you would prefer.


----------



## Triggaaar

labor of love said:


> The old profile with the old price is still available if that’s what you would prefer.


Yep. Not sure how long for, it would seem odd to me if the the maker goes forward making different profile gyutos.

Anyway, hurry up and buy one and comment on the new profile


----------



## ThinMan

Anyone try the new profile yet?


----------



## Ruso

New Mazaki looks really tempting. Nice looking profile and grind based on the website pics. Anybody had a chance to try one?


----------

